# show us your car keys



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

OK, 
So everyones had a laugh at the assinine (yet very helpful and informative) show us threads. There was a wonder at what I would do next. Well I wanted to keep it on the car theme, and not do something gender based like show us your scrunchies on your shifter, or religion based like show us your hanging jesus form the rear view mirror, or only one guy has em based like show us your roll cage.
Since everyone has keys to their car. What is your key chain and key?

Seth


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

dang it I lost! hehe... j/k... 

here's mine:


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

i have a Gran Turismo Skyline R32 with red LED headlights lol.


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

*keys*








here are my beautiful keeyss


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: keys*



nagal said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I see is a beautiful X


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Cool, now That I have some of the codes(knotches on keys)
I can make'em and come get your cars or house,,,but really I would'nt do that.....


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

I bought an original R33 blank key from Motorex even before i got my car. Now it's the only key i use...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

These are the keys that I always use.










And this is my spare key bundle, along with the house keys.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Keys to the Sentra, and the Alty


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

lol @ this thread


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

mine is the coolest. GO EBAY


----------



## HellFire (Nov 11, 2003)

Me cute lil white led key.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

this is an old ass thread. lets let it go...


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

[Titanic] Never let go... [/Titanic]


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Here are the keys to my old car. The big one is for the trunk.








Lew


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

lshadoff said:


> Here are the keys to my old car. The big one is for the trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

since your 66 years old, i beleive it lew!


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> since your 66 years old, i beleive it lew!


Yeah. It was one horsepower and ran on oats.

LEw


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

lshadoff said:


> Yeah. It was one horsepower and ran on oats.
> 
> LEw




HAHAHAHAHAH ommish bastard


----------



## jmcmanus1 (Jul 17, 2002)

got the Sentra key, house key, key hook, key ring, and The Gapper.
my keys


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

uh oh WE'VE GOT A RUNNER! :thumbup: 

i used to do that in school.



G_Funk013 said:


> [Titanic] Never let go... [/Titanic]


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

holy thread resurrection!!!


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

the ONLY key ive EVER used is the car key (nissan)


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Dav5049915 said:


> uh oh WE'VE GOT A RUNNER! :thumbup:
> 
> i used to do that in school.


WOW! Someone actually knows what that is. LOL

Yeah, back in high school I used to run, but not anymore. Im too lazy for that.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Here's my key... I yank the white wire out and touch it to the black/yellow stripe wire then I attach it to the black/white stripe one LoL I'm just kidding it's a pic I took while I was installing my car alarm.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm waiting for someone to post a pick of the 'key' from he-man masters of the universe with dolph and monica.

Seth


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

this is my key:


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

My Key.........


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

4 more months and this thread turns 2 years old


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> My Key.........


----------

